# Hard Plastics



## lines_tight (Aug 12, 2015)

So I am wanting to beef up my hard plastics What I have now are 
three super spooks (white and red, blue and silver, black and silver), 
two she dogs ( blue and silver, green and silver with red mouth), 
one top dog(blue and silver(blue and silver), 
one top dog jr (mullet color), 
two Badonka a donks ( both mullet color),
and a catch five (mullet color).

Should I get more colors of the lures I have? 
What colors should I lean towards? 
What other new types lures should I invest in?
should I get some Rapal x rap or similar ones?

Just get over whelmed when it comes to hard plastics. Just some many types and varieties to choose from.

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## tomballplugger (Nov 14, 2014)

I highly advise you to try a skitter walk in trout pattern.


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

you have the colors down. i would throw bone in there too depending on where you fish. and spook jrs. I have more luck with spook jrs and one knockers than I do with super spooks. 

I would also recommend a Skitter walk


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

You have the right color combinations, look at jerk type baits. These can be used for sight casting in shallow or deep water. I like the Yozuri Crystal 3D minnow in what I call natural color (black top and white or clear sides). I have the floating and the suspended ones, they do cost a little bit more than average but they have produced for me.


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

Walk'n Spooks said:


> you have the colors down. i would throw bone in there too depending on where you fish. and spook jrs. I have more luck with spook jrs and one knockers than I do with super spooks.
> 
> I would also recommend a Skitter walk


^This

Also, I personally would recommend a pink/clear side spook, and a black body/chartreuse head spook jr.


----------



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

I would also throw in a pink skitterwalk.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

No MirrOdines?

I like the smaller lures, so I have a lot more SSJR and the smaller skitterwalk and you might want to look at a small jumping minnow when fishing REALLY calm water.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

Get some skitterwalks and mirrorlure 51mrs....


----------



## Smackdown (Aug 19, 2015)

I would have to agree with the skiterwalker!


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

Catch 2000


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Skitters and she dogs ! Your choice of colors .


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Don't let the colors overwhelm you! It's good to have an assortment but once you get to the water and see what it looks like, narrow it down to just 1-3 tops to bring with you, if your wading of course. Example.... Arrival time is afternoon sunny day in the surf. Grab something with chrome to start with, a natural or bone color for when the sun starts setting and possibly a black/chartreuse if I plan to fish after sunset.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Solodaddio said:


> Don't let the colors overwhelm you! It's good to have an assortment but once you get to the water and see what it looks like, narrow it down to just 1-3 tops to bring with you, if your wading of course. Example.... Arrival time is afternoon sunny day in the surf. Grab something with chrome to start with, a natural or bone color for when the sun starts setting and possibly a black/chartreuse if I plan to fish after sunset.


Good advise there. When fishing in the morning I have had success with the SS Jr. black /chart to start since it is usually dark. After the sun is up and if no clouds then I'll switch to what the water condition dictates. 
This summer I have caught trout on black/chart, clown and bone/chrome with red head, all superspook jr.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Trout patterns in spook jrs and skitterwalks. Pink and chrome spook juniors and skitterwalk and bone. One knockers too. Don't forget the Mirrodines!!!!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Mirrodines!


----------



## CarlHigh (Nov 29, 2006)

I would also put some chug bugs in your box, not many people throw chuggers but they work great! blk/chrome, blu/chrome


----------



## lines_tight (Aug 12, 2015)

CarlHigh said:


> I would also put some chug bugs in your box, not many people throw chuggers but they work great! blk/chrome, blu/chrome


What brands do you like in chuggers, I have actually never used any?


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

lines_tight said:


> What brands do you like in chuggers, I have actually never used any?


I like the chugging spooks.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

big3slayer said:


> Get some skitterwalks and mirrorlure 51mrs....


Yes this! When it comes to skitterwalks, Chartreuse, Gold sides, Pink, silver sides, Blue, silver sides, Black, silver sides. When it comes to the Mirrolure 51mr, You wouldn't go wrong with the same colors. This is a sinking bait and you can easily control the depth. Practice and you can make it slightly turn on it's side so the sun produces a flash off the gold or silver sides. I also love the catch 2000's. Slow sinker and will walk the dog subsurface.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------

